# sunroof



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

is there any easy way to get the sliding panel back into the track? it's stopping my sunroof from opening.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

no easy way. most of the time when they come off the tracks it's because they are arped and need to be replaced


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

i took the panel out but it didn't help any. could it be a dying motor?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it could be, it could also be dirty tracks.
if you need the motor let me know, I have a spare one in the garage.


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

there is a little bearing that pops above and below the track and it's not going above. you have to push it up then the sunroof opens. has anyone ever had this problem before?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sounds like a broken track


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

i don't think it's a broken track. it seems like it's a spring or something. take a look at your sunroof to see if you see what i'm talking about. might it just need an oiling? it works fine once i push that one bearing up, although it's supposed to do that by itself.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I don't have a complete sunroof setup.
my cars are long gone now.


----------

